# Boosters...Have you Received One or Plan Too?



## Chris21E (Oct 31, 2021)

How are you feeling?  I received my 3rd, dose 10.30.2021 at 4 pm five days after a double dose flu shot,  45 minutes after booster 19 Modena felt horrible one reason had not eaten. 

Are few hours later felt less bad.  Will see how I feel later...Wondering how others are doing.  Sharing.

PS: They did update my original  vaccine card. This is at CVS pharmacy, done by appointment online. I did forget to check in again by phone, they just did it for me once there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes got the Phzirer  (I forgot how to spell it---lol)  booster and flu shot together on 10 14 21.  No problems.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2021)

No problems.


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2021)

My cousin had problems with Moderna booster but nothing that required hospitalization or anything like that.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 31, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes got the Phzirer  (I forgot howSi glad Ruthanne to spell it---lol)  booster and flu shot together on 10 14 21.  No problems.


So glad Ruthanne  .awake 2 am CA.So far good arm hurts, I received both shots in the same arm


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> How are you feeling?  I received my 3rd, dose 10.30.2021 at 4 pm five days after a double dose flu shot,  45 minutes after booster 19 Modena felt horrible one reason had not eaten.
> 
> Are few hours later felt less bad.  Will see how I feel later...Wondering how others are doing.  Sharing.
> 
> PS: They did update my original  vaccine card. This is at CVS pharmacy, done by appointment online. I did forget to check in again by phone, they just did it for me once there.



When I got my flu shot, my doctor told me to wait two weeks to get the Covid booster.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 31, 2021)

Husband and I received our 3rd doses of Moderna on the 28th.  Both have a sore arm.  But, on the 29th, I felt really achy and ran a slight fever.  I took Advil to help with the side affects.  By Saturday, I was just fine.  Husband had no side affects.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 31, 2021)

Got my Moderna booster on 10/26, no issues other than a sore arm.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 31, 2021)

Got the Pfizer booster on 9-27 and Flu shot on 10-28. The flu shot was bothersome for a couple of days in my shoulder, as it seemed to be okay by last evening.


----------



## Oldntired (Oct 31, 2021)

I got my booster about three weeks ago. Felt fine until 12 hours later. Woke up shaking and cold with fever. Lasted for a few hours. Got flu shot two weeks later…no problems.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

Got my flu shot a few weeks ago - sore arm for a few hours.  

DH & I got Moderna boosters yesterday early afternoon. So far feeling fine other than a sore upper arm. 
Today has been set aside as a do-nothing day for whatever R & R either or both of us might need.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> How are you feeling?  I received my 3rd, dose 10.30.2021 at 4 pm five days after a double dose flu shot,  45 minutes after booster 19 Modena felt horrible one reason had not eaten.
> 
> Are few hours later felt less bad.  Will see how I feel later...Wondering how others are doing.  Sharing.
> 
> PS: They did update my original  vaccine card. This is at CVS pharmacy, done by appointment online. I did forget to check in again by phone, they just did it for me once there.


I go in for my Moderna booster tomorrow afternoon, will post here with how I feel afterwards.  The first shot was really no side effects, the second gave me a slight headache, short term chills and low grade fever.  All were gone by the next afternoon after I took an Aleve.   I understand it's not a bad thing, as it's the immune system reacting to the injection, and it's expected.  So, I doubt the booster will be any worse.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 31, 2021)

Still feeling so weak, not yet 24 hours. Found a way to eat something, just put soup with other protein in a blender, then easier to accept.

Between age and cardiac issues, wondering if more time before getting a booster.   Jaw and teeth hurt as well.

It looks like major stress on my heart. Did not react that way to my first two Modena Vaccines.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 31, 2021)

We just got out Moderna booster last week. No problems except mild soreness at the injection site.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Still feeling so weak, not yet 24 hours. Found a way to eat something, just put soup with other protein in a blender, then easier to accept.
> 
> Between age and cardiac issues, wondering if more time before getting a booster.   Jaw and teeth hurt as well.
> 
> It looks like major stress on my heart. Did not react that way to my first two Modena Vaccines.


Sorry to hear that Chris, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Shero (Oct 31, 2021)

Australia has started rolling out their boosters, I have registered but it might take a little while they are doing the elderly, those in care facilities and health care workers first.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 31, 2021)

Second, day hit with a fever, took Tylenol to slow it down....just want to get past the aches


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 31, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear that Chris, I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you Seabreeze


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2021)

Took my Moderna booster around three hours ago, no side effects yet, not even at injection site.


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 2, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Took my Moderna booster around three hours ago, no side effects yet, not even at injection site.


That is great SeaBreeze, have you had a flu shot a long with that? I did not good. Hopefully you do better than I have....
Thank you


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> That is great SeaBreeze, have you had a flu shot a long with that? I did not good. Hopefully you do better than I have....
> Thank you


Booster shot went well, nothing but a sore arm from it, not too bad.  I don't take flu shots annually, but if I decided to take one this year, it would probably be away from the covid shot.  I know they say it's okay to get them both at once, but I'd feel more comfortable taking them at different times.


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 2, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> The booster shot went well, nothing but a sore arm from it, not too bad.  I don't take flu shots annually, but if I decided to take one this year, it would probably be away from the covid shot.  I know they say it's okay to get them both at once, but I'd feel more comfortable taking them at different times.



Received the extra dose flu version and the 19 booster, trying to control the symptoms, not if waiting would have helped me, my heart is so easy to set off.  

I support you in waiting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Received the extra dose flu version and the 19 booster, trying to control the symptoms, not if waiting would have helped me, my heart is so easy to set off.
> 
> I support you in waiting.


Thanks Chris, please always take good care of your heart, you know best.


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 2, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Chris, please always take good care of your heart, you know best.


I will and thank you


----------



## Remy (Nov 3, 2021)

I had hoped to get it through work but so far no. I got my second Pfizer in January so I'm past due. I may need to go to a pharmacy.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Nov 3, 2021)

Got Moderna booster. Slightly sore arm for half a day. Nothing further.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 3, 2021)

*Got my booster (Moderna) AND my flu shot yesterday.  The arm that got the Covid shot is a bit sore, and I had some chills yesterday. But otherwise no issues.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2021)

I received the Moderna booster this morning, over my original J&J vaccination.

In and out of the local CVS in approx. fifteen minutes.  The tech offered to have me stay for fifteen minutes after the shot, but I declined.

I’m relieved to have it taken care of as the borders open, we head into the winter flu season, etc...

Yes, I will still wear a mask, use hand sanitizer, social distance.

IMO the booster is just one tool available to help keep me out of the hospital.


----------



## charry (Nov 8, 2021)

I don’t understand why you are all  pumping all this poison into yourselves....
It doesn’t/make any difference in your health etc etc....
It just safeguards the government ....and its a money making spin ....


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 8, 2021)

I wasn't even going to get the first two, but I did because the little boy who used to be my foster son started coming to spend weekends with me and I didn't trust his parents to observe the mask and distancing guidelines. Plus, their *social circle* probably didn't either. So I got the (2) Pfiser vaccines at my doctor's office in the spring (this year). 

I'm not planning to get the booster. But I'll discuss it with my doctor, though. I have an appointment with her next week.

I've never gotten a flu vaccine, and never had the flu except when I was a kid. Not that I'm sure that has any bearing, but maybe it does.


----------



## Della (Nov 8, 2021)

I got the Moderna booster Saturday at 11 A. M. Suddenly at 11 P.M. I started to have chills, fever, and that general feeling of having been run over by a tank that I had when I had the actual Covid.  I was like, "Oh hello,  Covid, I remember you!"  

It lasted all night and then I slept almost all day Sunday. Today I'm just fine.  All I have left is a red spot around the injection site the size and feel of a half baseball.  I showed it to my husband and finally got some sympathy.  I guess he has to actually _see _something.

By now, I think I must have an army of antibodies that could handle anything at all.


----------



## suds00 (Nov 8, 2021)

i've gotten the moderna booster with no problems.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 8, 2021)

We're getting our Moderna boosters after Thanksgiving.  We will all be at the oldest daughters house for a nice family day, and even though we had no problems with the 1st 2 shots, we'll wait until after the holiday, just to be safe.


----------



## jujube (Nov 8, 2021)

I got my Moderna booster this morning.  My arm's a bit sore, but no problems otherwise


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 8, 2021)

Not yet, but by the the first week December I will be getting the booster.  Moderna.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 8, 2021)

My wife and I just got our Moderna boosters last week, and I just got a flu shot.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 8, 2021)

I will get the booster as soon as it becomes available for my age group.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 8, 2021)

My second shot was early July so I will be eligible for a booster in the new year. It will probably be Pfizer even though I am double vaxxed with AstraZeneca. There seems to be some advantage to mixing the vaccines when it come to immunity.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 10, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Booster shot went well, nothing but a sore arm from it, not too bad.  I don't take flu shots annually, but if I decided to take one this year, it would probably be away from the covid shot.  I know they say it's okay to get them both at once, but I'd feel more comfortable taking them at different times.



I got my Pfizer booster today.  They were offering the flu shot at the same time.  I definitely plan to get the flu shot, but I decided to wait at least a week before getting that.  Just seemed more sensible to do it that way.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I received the Moderna booster this morning, over my original J&J vaccination.
> 
> In and out of the local CVS in approx. fifteen minutes.  The tech offered to have me stay for fifteen minutes after the shot, but I declined.
> 
> ...



I got my Pfizer booster today at a Walmart Neighborhood Market pharmacy.  It's never crazy busy there like a regular Walmart supercenter is.  Anyway I went in as a walk-in and it didn't take very long at all -- maybe 20 minutes all told.  They were doing a pretty brisk business with the boosters, and getting people in and out quickly.  I didn't do the 15 minute minutes waiting afterwards either, since I didn't have any problems with the first two shots.

I'm glad to have it taken care of, too.  I'll go back in about a week or so and get my flu shot.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2021)

We received the Pfizer booster about a month ago.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 11, 2021)

Mrs. Hazy and I plan to get our Pfizer booster next Wednesday..


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 11, 2021)

I got my booster a couple weeks ago....only reaction was a sore arm.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2021)

Another sore arm.

It reminded me of playing slug bug or Cadillac whack on long boring family road trips.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 11, 2021)

Got the Moderna booster Monday at a CVS store.  Didn't feel great Tuesday or Wednesday (chills Tuesday, sluggish and "down" yesterday) but back to normal today.


----------



## feywon (Nov 11, 2021)

Getting it thru local clinic today (11/11) leaving shortly. We'll see, i'm keeping a good thought.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 11, 2021)

feywon said:


> Getting it thru local clinic today (11/11) leaving shortly. We'll see, i'm keeping a good thought.



It'll be fine.  Minor discomfort for a big benefit. Good luck!


----------



## feywon (Nov 11, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> It'll be fine.  Minor discomfort for a big benefit. Good luck!


Thanks, Not really worried, while i had a 2 day bout of feeling 'sick' after 2nd Pfizer shot in spring, to me the minor discomforts  worth it and i can deal with it.  And so happy i can get it right here in our little town.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 11, 2021)

After mid-December for me.  Got my flu shot Monday.


----------



## David777 (Nov 11, 2021)

Got the Pfizer third shot booster last month.  Minor sore shoulder for a few hours.  SFBA has some of highest vaccine rates in nation and also lowest case and hospitalization rates.  The only time our rates were high was a narrow ethnic issue.   Our health authorities making policy are among the most draconian that is increasingly being criticized locally by those already vaccinated that are weary of endless broad mask mandates.  Vaccinated ought be allowed say to eat in restaurants or see indoor live event without wearing a mask.  Mine while sitting still always fogs eyeglasses.   Fear is if they lower indoor mask mandates, then the unvaccinated (who as exceptions should still wear a mask) will mix in indoors without wearing masks and become sick.   With mask policies for everyone they otherwise stand out.   Actually, many at this point do not care if unvaccinated not wearing a mask by their own fault become sick.


----------



## Shero (Nov 11, 2021)

A _hero_ is someone who does what must be done, somebody who is selfless, someone who saves people and who really deeply cares. Every day heroes go out into our pandemic world and do their best to save others.
Every day ordinary citizens have their covid shots and boosters to help save their families and their communities. To these people and to myself, I say "job well done."


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 12, 2021)

charry said:


> I don’t understand why you are all  pumping all this poison into yourselves....
> It doesn’t/make any difference in your health etc etc....
> It just safeguards the government ....and its a money making spin...


None here are promoting any vaccine, wrong to even try to imply...just those that did go through the experience sharing the results. 

All have free will, 
 do as you wish.  No one else had a hand in our choice, no matter what some might be thinking. Thanking all that was shared.

Two weeks now and feel less weak. I'm doing ok,  just my experience...


----------



## Irwin (Nov 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> A _hero_ is someone who does what must be done, somebody who is selfless, someone who saves people and who really deeply cares. Every day heroes go out into our pandemic world and do their best to save others.
> Every day ordinary citizens have their covid shots and boosters to help save their families and their communities. To these people and to myself, I say "job well done."


And every day, other people go out in the world to try to dissuade people from getting vaccinated. The governor of Florida wants to pay police from other states a $5,000 bonus to go to work in Florida if they lost their jobs because they wouldn't get vaccinated,

In a related story, a San Francisco police officer died battling COVID-19 after missing the city’s deadline to be inoculated and being placed on leave for failing to follow the health safety rules.

Officer Jack Nyce, 46, a 17-year-veteran of the department, died Saturday after testing positive for the coronavirus last Tuesday, his wife Melissa Nyce said. By Saturday, his symptoms had become so severe that his wife called an ambulance to transport her husband to a Kaiser hospital in Manteca, where the couple lived. She was by his side when he died that day, she said.
https://www.sfchronicle.com/sf/article/San-Francisco-police-officer-dies-of-COVID-19-16603309.php

I don't think I'll ever understand that mentality.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 12, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Still feeling so weak, not yet 24 hours. Found a way to eat something, just put soup with other protein in a blender, then easier to accept.
> 
> Between age and cardiac issues, wondering if more time before getting a booster.   Jaw and teeth hurt as well.
> 
> It looks like major stress on my heart. Did not react that way to my first two Modena Vaccines.


You are supposed to wait at least 2 weeks after getting the flu shot before you get the booster.  If you had Covid, you need to wait 30 days before a Covid booster shot.  However, you can get the flu shot and the booster the same day.

I got my medical degree out of a cracker jack box when I was 5, so I’m pretty sure the above is correct.


----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

Irwin said:


> And every day, other people go out in the world to try to dissuade people from getting vaccinated. The governor of Florida wants to pay police from other states a $5,000 bonus to go to work in Florida if they lost their jobs because they wouldn't get vaccinated,
> 
> In a related story, a San Francisco police officer died battling COVID-19 after missing the city’s deadline to be inoculated and being placed on leave for failing to follow the health safety rules.
> 
> ...



Nor do I, Irwin, that sort of mentality has me speechless. I do not  think anyone should be paid for having the vaccine. The vaccine should be mandated everywhere, except for the desperately ill. I await to see this happening.


----------

